# Great romanian voice



## tenorgeorge (Mar 14, 2013)

Alexandru Rosu is a great voice, a young one.

Feeling good : 




You can also discover on georgedragomirfani many records with his evolution. 
I hope you will enjoy!

Best regards to all members !


----------

